# Wie bzw. mit was Teichfolie an Schalungssteinen befestigen?



## mary.angel (31. Juli 2019)

Guten Tag, ich stelle gerade den Gartenteich von dem Vormieter fertig. Um den Teich läuft als Teichkante eine 70-80cm hohe Mauer aus Schalungssteinen. Nun muss ich die Teichfolie irgendwie oben auf den Steinen befestigen, zurzeit ist sie nur mit liegenden Randsteinen befestigt. Die Randsteine wollte ich nach dem befestigen auch irgendwie wieder auf der Folie befestigen. Ich hab gedacht alles mit SigaFlex zu verkleben, aber da in dem Teich gebadet werden soll weiß ich nicht ob das hält. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie ich das alles fest bekomme. 
Danke schon einmal


----------



## Haggard (31. Juli 2019)

Wir haben unsere Folie mit Innotec am Schalstein festgeklebt und das hält 100%.
Allerdings nur einen Streifen von 3-4cm, den Rest abgeschnitten, dann kann der Mörtel besser direkt auf dem Beton haften. Wir haben Polygonalplatten als Abdeckung genommen, ist aber aktuell noch im Bau.


----------



## Haggard (31. Juli 2019)




----------



## ironniels (19. Okt. 2019)

Es gibt Folien schienen und Winkel die haben die werden aufgedübelt und daran kann die Folie angeschweißt werden


----------

